# I can't take Speech...just can't.



## UncertainMuffin

I thought I had miraculously found a way around this dreaded death trap by taking it online until today. The lady behind the counter at the book store told me you have to come to campus and give three speeches in front on classmates. I felt a lump in my throat when she said that, and on the ride home my eyes were tearing up. I don't know what to do. How did you guys handle this course? Did anyone get any kind of accommodation? Anyone find a cleaver way to avoid and still get a degree? 

:fall


----------



## Monroee

I'm extremely nervous about this as well. I'm not sure when I'll be taking it, perhaps in my second year. As of right now, I'm in the mindset that I'll force myself to go through with it. I remember there was a huge speech I had to give in HS to graduate, and I found a way around it, to just give it in front of my teacher, not classmates. It was easier for sure, with less anxiety. But afterwards I kind of felt like crap. There was no success, there was no triumph. Just me taking the easy way out and blaming it on my 'anxiety disorder'. 

If there is any way you can convince yourself to just stick it through and do those speeches, I suggest you do that. If you want you can look into specific medication that it used for performance nerves. I'm not sure if you take any meds right now, I just started a long term one. 

I used to say that all the time 'I just can't', I actually still do in some situations. But the truth is, this is something you can't say that with, you need to take this class to graduate and get your degree. Just think of it as.. its only 3 speeches. Everyone has to do them. Sometimes, speeches and presentations can be easier than normal social interaction because its very structured and you already know what to say. 

I know my post isn't that much of a help. But you need to try to think of this in a more positive light. And if you succeed at taking this class, just imagine how good you feel afterwards. That you didn't take the easy way out, that you gave it a shot.


----------



## SeekingHappiness

had to do 2 for first year, ugh... all the emotions i go through up to the point of the actual speech was much worse than the speech itself, nonetheless still terrified the whole time speaking. Somehow I kept my cool and made it through and got a pretty response and some good questions afterward.


----------



## subzero0

i get to take it this summer YAAAAAAAAAAY IT'S GONNA BE SO MUCH FUN ......:cry


----------



## rctriplefresh5

UncertainMuffin said:


> I thought I had miraculously found a way around this dreaded death trap by taking it online until today. The lady behind the counter at the book store told me you have to come to campus and give three speeches in front on classmates. I felt a lump in my throat when she said that, and on the ride home my eyes were tearing up. I don't know what to do. How did you guys handle this course? Did anyone get any kind of accommodation? Anyone find a cleaver way to avoid and still get a degree?
> 
> :fall


i never had to take speech, but for my general biology 2 class, i had to give a 7-10 minute presentation with a powerpoint. i wound up being around 12 minutes lol. i actually enjoyed it too. you are nervous as hell before doing it, but you will loosen up(at least i did) there was a girl who was stuttering with her back facing the audience(dont let this be youZ)

i have SA, and i still managed to give my presentation without being nervous. i looked people dead in their eyes, and gave a clear concise presentation. my classmates and teacher were impressed, and it was my first presentation in my life.

im a rare case though, im sure everyone else here has done presentations before, so just think about how you were able to get through it then, youll do great.

btw i love your dog i have a golden too. although mines younger.(6)


----------



## 29053

The first time I had to make a speech at college I went in completely unprepared and made a right mess of it. It was a really embarrassing event in front of a group of people who already thought I was pretty weird.

The second time round doing a similar course (although seven years later) and I went in fully prepared, which led to much better results. I made a power point presentation with a little story line which I played through in my head a few times a week in the lead up to the big day. The feedback from the lecturer was very encouraging.

Since then I have got a job which regularly involves meetings, presentations etc so I read as many books as I could find in my local library on public speaking. These days I feel quite relaxed when presenting to a group of people, it's actually quite enjoyable. The fear is still there in the back of my mind, but actually getting up and going for it gives quite an adrenaline rush.

I guess what I am saying is make sure you are fully prepared when you go into it, read a few books to find the best ways of making eye contact and holding your body language and try to relax. It will get easier with time.

Good luck!


----------



## Catlover4100

Uggh, I have never had to take a speech class, but I've had to give a ton of presentations. Next month I have to give a 20 minute presentation on Andrew Marvell to my extremely picky teacher who takes off points for saying "umm, ta, cuz, becuz, fer, kinda" and touching your hair... no joke!


----------



## glarmph

That's the main reason why I wound up getting an Associates Degree in General Education. It was the only college degree that didn't require any kind of communications class. There's no way I could have made it through a class like that. It wasn't even a consideration.


----------



## huh

Speeches are evil. I had a speech class in high school. I'm not sure how I managed to make it through that. In college I had at least one each semester that I'd have to do either alone or with a group. I managed to get through, though I hated it. After I got my associates degree my issues became worse and I'd actually drop out of classes for reasons like group work and speeches.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

glarmph said:


> That's the main reason why I wound up getting an Associates Degree in General Education. It was the only college degree that didn't require any kind of communications class. There's no way I could have made it through a class like that. It wasn't even a consideration.


not to be an ***, but that degrees useless if you cant stand standing in front of people..how are you going to be a teacher if you cant stand a 10 minute presentation?

or are you jsut saying you got a liberal arts style degree? what can you do wit that im just curious.


----------



## Doc Rice

So practically everyone who goes to college has to give a couple of speeches at some point? ****. Well maybe that won't be until past my sophmore year, and maybe I'll be more comfortable in front of people. :afr


----------



## glarmph

rctriplefresh5 said:


> not to be an ***, but that degrees useless if you cant stand standing in front of people..how are you going to be a teacher if you cant stand a 10 minute presentation?
> 
> or are you jsut saying you got a liberal arts style degree? what can you do wit that im just curious.


College is useless. Thats why kids are graduating with their bachlors degrees and going to flip burgers and pack tacos. But thats for another thread. Associates in General Education isn't for teaching. Its general education; meaning everything. When you go to college usually the first two years are all the bull***t classes like english, math, and science, etc. The next two years would generally involve classes pertaining to the specific degree you want. Since i couldn't decide what i wanted to do, I just got all the initial general classes out of the way. But its not for teaching. The only thing it is for is simply I can say I "went to college and got a degree" With all things considered they way they are now, it isn't a drawback.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

glarmph said:


> College is useless. Thats why kids are graduating with their bachlors degrees and going to flip burgers and pack tacos. But thats for another thread. Associates in General Education isn't for teaching. Its general education; meaning everything. When you go to college usually the first two years are all the bull***t classes like english, math, and science, etc. The next two years would generally involve classes pertaining to the specific degree you want. Since i couldn't decide what i wanted to do, I just got all the initial general classes out of the way. But its not for teaching. The only thing it is for is simply I can say I "went to college and got a degree" With all things considered they way they are now, it isn't a drawback.


yeah i figured it might have been a liberal arts degree. i finish my associates degree in the summer, however its a degree i dont want. i originally wanted to be a doctor, but i hate all these sciences and maths. the labs are so hard for me to do. so now i will have an associatees with science, when i really want to be a psychologist. if i wanted to restart my degree, id have to take a bunch more gen eds(which makes no sense to me because i fullfilled all the science gen eds...stupid counselors) id prob need to take speech too =p.


----------



## TATA

That was me half a year ago. I dreaded taking Speech class for 3 years in college. Finally I took it this semester and did not drop it, but successfully completed.
My suggestion would be to actually take it as a regular class, as you get to know, accustumed to students it will be easier to stand infront of them. Also, find out who is the best professor for speech class in your college. Our professor let us read from our papers, if we occasionally looked up, that was a big relief for me.
One more thing, if I can do it, anyone can. I used to have panic attacks just speaking up from my seat or read something outload from my seat.


----------



## TATA

Doc Rice said:


> So practically everyone who goes to college has to give a couple of speeches at some point? ****. Well maybe that won't be until past my sophmore year, and maybe I'll be more comfortable in front of people. :afr


the more you forced to do it the better it gets. I have to give a presentation almost in each class I take. I guess my college looooves these things.


----------



## Doc Rice

TATA said:


> the more you forced to do it the better it gets. I have to give a presentation almost in each class I take. I guess my college looooves these things.


How did you bare it? Didn't you ever have terrible speeches? I'm sure I would be really really nervous, and even if I was able to do a halfway decent speech, the teacher wouldn't think it was anything worth a good grade. Of course it would be a huge accomplishment for me.

Haha wouldn't it be funny if I was excited nothing embarrassing happened only to find out I still earned an F? Maybe that wouldn't be funny... :teeth


----------



## TATA

Doc Rice said:


> How did you bare it? Didn't you ever have terrible speeches? I'm sure I would be really really nervous, and even if I was able to do a halfway decent speech, the teacher wouldn't think it was anything worth a good grade. Of course it would be a huge accomplishment for me.
> 
> Haha wouldn't it be funny if I was excited nothing embarrassing happened only to find out I still earned an F? Maybe that wouldn't be funny... :teeth


Yes, I've had terrible speechies in my own head, in reality there were some who were worse. One student never prepared her speech and it was horrible even though she seemed confident. Others who were nervous but had a good speech are a lot more interesting to listen to. 
Everyone in the class is nervous, its only the fact of showing it or not. Trembling hands... the ums... bad posture... fidgeting... not only people with SA get it. And all of the students are very supportive and not judgemental, only if you read monotonously a 7 page speech for half an hour as in one of my classes.
One thing that really helps is be prepared, have interesting speech, don't make it too long and know your subject well, that relieves you from anxiety when you think that someone will ask something and you won't know what to say.


----------



## illlaymedown

My best advice is just get it over with. I agree with some who said the worst is the time before the speech and the speech itself isn't the worst thing ever. And in our class, we were judged by other students who wrote a critique and we got the papers. That bothered me since I was actually being judged by other people and what is a major fear of SA! The easiest and one I did the best on was a personal story one in which I told about my dog lunging at me and knocking me in a pond at a big public park(a whole nother embarassing story :lol). I suggest when you choose the topic be prepared and go over it and pick something you're passionate about or is relavent to you as a person and it'll flow easier.


----------



## Doc Rice

TATA said:


> Trembling hands... the ums... bad posture... fidgeting... not only people with SA get it. And all of the students are very supportive and not judgemental, only if you read monotonously a 7 page speech for half an hour as in one of my classes.
> One thing that really helps is be prepared, have interesting speech, don't make it too long and know your subject well, that relieves you from anxiety when you think that someone will ask something and you won't know what to say.


I'd would have trembling hands, a twitching face, a bunch of sweat dripping off me, and a bright red face. I think that no matter how supportive other students are, I would have an extremely difficult time. With all of the physical aspects of SA, I'm sure that would interfere too much with my speech, no matter how much I prepare. Maybe I'll just try and avoid anything that could have speeches involved, like math. haha


----------



## ShyRon

It was mandatory at my university. I was the same as you but I'm glad I took it. Think of it as challenging yourself and facing your fears. I was so terrified & you can hear the shakes in my voice when giving speeches, but I did it. It gets easier as you go along. What always makes me feel better is the fact that others in class are nervous too, though they're just better at hiding it. I hope u do it and good luck.


----------



## TATA

Doc Rice said:


> I'd would have trembling hands, a twitching face, a bunch of sweat dripping off me, and a bright red face. I think that no matter how supportive other students are, I would have an extremely difficult time. With all of the physical aspects of SA, I'm sure that would interfere too much with my speech, no matter how much I prepare. Maybe I'll just try and avoid anything that could have speeches involved, like math. haha


I had a full blown panic attacks, trembling and wet hands, probably got red on the face, my lips and my voice used to shake a lot and very noticably. DO NOT AVOID, thats what I did for years and the only thing that helped me is actually going through with it. Symptoms lessen as you do it more often, now I only have a bit of a shaky voice and trembling hands... no panic attacks, which honestly feels GREAT 

Oh and don't think I'm almighty, I was going to drop this class, and couple of times chickened out and skipped it....


----------



## TATA

ShyRon said:


> It was mandatory at my university. I was the same as you but I'm glad I took it. Think of it as challenging yourself and facing your fears. I was so terrified & you can hear the shakes in my voice when giving speeches, but I did it. It gets easier as you go along. *What always makes me feel better is the fact that others in class are nervous too, though they're just better at hiding it. I hope u do it and good luck.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> so very true, other students are so preoccupied with their speeches that they barely care about yours, and are actually all verry sympathetic to those who are freaking out, my class certainly was :yes They are not out there to get you, most also just want to get a grade and get out.


----------



## aviator99

I just finished public-speaking at my university this semester actually. Here was a rundown on how my class was (did these in the order listed below)

1. Toast speech (2-3 minutes), simulating 'toasting' at a celebration event (ie: wedding)
2. Group speech (7-10 minutes, 2-3 minutes per person, 4 people, so only 2-3 minutes for me), on a charitable cause
3. Famous quote (basically 30-60 seconds saying a famous quote and explaining your reason for choosing it)
4. Informative speech (4-6 minutes), basically had to do something to "inform" the audience of something, with visual aids (ie: powerpoint).
5. Book review speeech (1-3 minutes), basically review a book/tell about a book you read/know
6. Persuasive speech (7-9 minutes), try to persuade the audience in your favor (note -- not a debate, you're trying to 'persuade' them on something)

So, all in all, 6 speeches, but when we had tests, the teacher also made us get up in groups of 4 in front of the class to review things from the book, so all in all i'd say probably 8 speeches.

How'd I get through it?

Propronolol. Beta blockers work miracles 

In fact the last speech (which counted for basically 15% of your grade), I was voted 2nd best in the class (the top 2 on the Informative and Persuasive get an automatic 100% grade). How hilarious is that, for someone whom is TERRIFIED of public speaking, and one that suffers from SA?

I was able to get up in front of every speech, confidently speak in front of the class, clear voice, loud, maintained eye contact also. Many people personally told me they thought I was a great public speaker.

Like 1/3rd of the class, during your speech, would also have to critique/write reviews about your speech. Again, I had great reviews also.

All in all, its hilarious really. This was the #1 dreaded class, my most FEARED class of all in college. In fact, before I know about beta blockers, I considered switching universities just to try to escape the requirement (but other universities had the requirement also). 

I picked up Beta Blockers in May 2009 and my first "public speaking" trial with them was that Toast Speech in my public speaking class.

All in all, a measely $5.00 prescription of 60 pills which easily lasted me the semester (just 2 pills 1hr before any speech), made me breeze through this class like a professional, LOL.

Final grade = A 

Quite the contrast from my freshman year of college, and my high school days, lets see:

Before:

Shaky hands; Trembling voice; Sweating like crazy; Sleepless nights; Massive worry; Looking down while speaking; Choking on my own breath; heartrate insane 160+

After:

1. Use of hand gestures, hands firm and steady, no shakes.
2. Voice smooth, firm and confident
3. No sweating, maybe just normal sweating
4. No sleepless nights, because I knew all i'd need to do was take a BB and i'd be fine.
5. No worry, because 2 BB's will cure all my problems. So, nothing to worry about anymore.
6. Looking up in front of the class, head high, eye contact (you actually build confidence because you DONT have anxiety, and so you start doing things you normally wouldn't do - ie: looking up, eye contact, etc.)
7. No choking, smooth breathing, easy pausing while speaking.
8. Heartrate smooth 80-120.

Miracle drug, thank god for it otherwise I would likely have been dead of a heart attack during one of those speeches, lol.


----------



## dax

I had to take this and what I did was just write down the speech on cards and looked down and read off them when I have the speech and didn't look up at everyone staring at me and pretended like I was all alone. Didn't give good speeches and that's not how they teach you to give a speech, but thats what I had to do to get through the class. It got me through it without giving me a heart attack from anxiety so it did help.


----------



## Bewil

UncertainMuffin, i can sympathize with your concerns. I will be starting a speech class in a couple days and the thought really terrifies me. In my case i don't see it as avoidable, short of dropping out of school. Having no real options that i can see, i will try to focus on it as a challenge rather then as a negative experience to avoid. I really don't know how far that is going to get me, but i will try.

I wish you the best in your class and hope it goes better then you expect.


----------



## Banzai

.


----------



## MeMe89

It was mandatory to take this course in my first year and to be honest, it was hell for me. I would be completely fine in my seat but once it was my turn to present, my heart would pound like crazy. In the beginning of my speech, I actually said the same thing " I cant do this". Luckily, the professor was very lenient and patient. He helped and guided me through the speech. The only advice I can give you is to just do it, do not run away from your fears unless you want to take it over, which is silly. Like the others said, it gets easier over time. If its really bad, I think you can speak to a psychiatrist and he/she can provide you medication. Good Luck


----------



## gopherinferno

I'm taking it this semester. 

My only comfort is that it can't possibly be as bad as it was in high school.


----------



## willmann1986

*I've Been There...*

...and still am,
I'd suppose that regardless of how confident or well composed you are as a person (naturally or by practice) that rush of nervousness or adrenaline is there each and every time a speech is given. I really do believe that with practice and persistence speeches become easier. It's a natural progression. 
My quick story is that I was home schooled for 10 years and went to a private high school through graduation. I went on to get my associates in engineering at a technical school. In both high school and college I was required to give presentations and speeches in philosophy, engineering, speech and prob a few others. I'm 6 years out of college now and very serious about going back to school. I attribute the success of my public speaking, as nervous as I may have seemed, to preparation. I spent a lot of time in front of a mirror and studying my material. That IS what pulled me through, also knowing others were in the same boat and supportive teachers. Anyone that judges you harshly is a jerk, I fight myself because I have a tendency to be that jerk.
Lately I've been growing more and more anxious in my work environment even to the point of barely being able to get my thoughts out in front of people I work with everyday. I don't know why but this is my case. My symptoms are loosing any train of thought and extreme tension in my chest and throat. It is my battle and likely yours if you are reading this. I found the link below to be helpful, I hope it is to you. 
I guess I'd leave you with this, in normal social situations I find myself active and very engaged. As per writing, it is fairly easy to "get it all out" and express myself but I have yet to find myself comfortable publicly speaking. My two suggestions are this: 1) Be as involved/passionate as you can about what you will be speaking on improve or not and 2) In your own personal life be as honest with yourself and others as possible while striving to live a life under the morals you truly believe are right.

I hope you take on the challenge!


----------



## willmann1986

*Forgot the Link*

Here is the link I found. Hopefully it helps http://highered.mcgraw-hill.com/sites/0072400536/student_view0/speech_phobia.html


----------



## crookedsmile

UncertainMuffin said:


> I thought I had miraculously found a way around this dreaded death trap by taking it online until today. The lady behind the counter at the book store told me you have to come to campus and give three speeches in front on classmates. I felt a lump in my throat when she said that, and on the ride home my eyes were tearing up. I don't know what to do. How did you guys handle this course? Did anyone get any kind of accommodation? Anyone find a cleaver way to avoid and still get a degree?
> 
> :fall


Oh man. I know how you feel. I decided to take that class my first semester of freshman year to get it over with. The teacher turned out to be really good. The first day of class she made each of us go one by one in front of the class and just stand there without speaking for two minutes. Almost everyone in the class was uncomfortable up there. She was trying to make a point that it's harder to stand there silently and that speaking in front of the class would be easier. She also pointed out that we all get nervous. It really broke the ice. After that, all of us were comfortable speaking in front of each other.

I don't think you should take it online. I think it's better to get used to seeing your classmates' faces so you won't be as nervous speaking in front of them.

I hope everything works out! :yes


----------



## aanner

aviator99 said:


> I just finished public-speaking at my university this semester actually. Here was a rundown on how my class was (did these in the order listed below)
> 
> 1. Toast speech (2-3 minutes), simulating 'toasting' at a celebration event (ie: wedding)
> 2. Group speech (7-10 minutes, 2-3 minutes per person, 4 people, so only 2-3 minutes for me), on a charitable cause
> 3. Famous quote (basically 30-60 seconds saying a famous quote and explaining your reason for choosing it)
> 4. Informative speech (4-6 minutes), basically had to do something to "inform" the audience of something, with visual aids (ie: powerpoint).
> 5. Book review speeech (1-3 minutes), basically review a book/tell about a book you read/know
> 6. Persuasive speech (7-9 minutes), try to persuade the audience in your favor (note -- not a debate, you're trying to 'persuade' them on something)
> 
> So, all in all, 6 speeches, but when we had tests, the teacher also made us get up in groups of 4 in front of the class to review things from the book, so all in all i'd say probably 8 speeches.
> 
> How'd I get through it?
> 
> Propronolol. Beta blockers work miracles
> 
> In fact the last speech (which counted for basically 15% of your grade), I was voted 2nd best in the class (the top 2 on the Informative and Persuasive get an automatic 100% grade). How hilarious is that, for someone whom is TERRIFIED of public speaking, and one that suffers from SA?
> 
> I was able to get up in front of every speech, confidently speak in front of the class, clear voice, loud, maintained eye contact also. Many people personally told me they thought I was a great public speaker.
> 
> Like 1/3rd of the class, during your speech, would also have to critique/write reviews about your speech. Again, I had great reviews also.
> 
> All in all, its hilarious really. This was the #1 dreaded class, my most FEARED class of all in college. In fact, before I know about beta blockers, I considered switching universities just to try to escape the requirement (but other universities had the requirement also).
> 
> I picked up Beta Blockers in May 2009 and my first "public speaking" trial with them was that Toast Speech in my public speaking class.
> 
> All in all, a measely $5.00 prescription of 60 pills which easily lasted me the semester (just 2 pills 1hr before any speech), made me breeze through this class like a professional, LOL.
> 
> Final grade = A
> 
> Quite the contrast from my freshman year of college, and my high school days, lets see:
> 
> Before:
> 
> Shaky hands; Trembling voice; Sweating like crazy; Sleepless nights; Massive worry; Looking down while speaking; Choking on my own breath; heartrate insane 160+
> 
> After:
> 
> 1. Use of hand gestures, hands firm and steady, no shakes.
> 2. Voice smooth, firm and confident
> 3. No sweating, maybe just normal sweating
> 4. No sleepless nights, because I knew all i'd need to do was take a BB and i'd be fine.
> 5. No worry, because 2 BB's will cure all my problems. So, nothing to worry about anymore.
> 6. Looking up in front of the class, head high, eye contact (you actually build confidence because you DONT have anxiety, and so you start doing things you normally wouldn't do - ie: looking up, eye contact, etc.)
> 7. No choking, smooth breathing, easy pausing while speaking.
> 8. Heartrate smooth 80-120.
> 
> Miracle drug, thank god for it otherwise I would likely have been dead of a heart attack during one of those speeches, lol.


haha that's hilariously awesome!! if you don't mind me asking, what was te mL amount of the propanolols? and how did you ask your doctor for them?


----------



## KTMWill

glarmph said:


> That's the main reason why I wound up getting an Associates Degree in General Education. It was the only college degree that didn't require any kind of communications class. There's no way I could have made it through a class like that. It wasn't even a consideration.


Same here. I *cant* present. I refuse to make an idiot of myself, Im a blusher as well. I turn red as a human possibly can, and its downhill from there. Once you see people giggling because your as red as a tomato its impossible to stay calm. I have asthma as well and its a terrible combination. I have no idea what Im going to do in college because every degree involves a class I DONT want to take.



glarmph said:


> College is useless. Thats why kids are graduating with their bachlors degrees and going to flip burgers and pack tacos.


Thats what I told my parents. WHY do I have to go to college? The majority of people in my family didnt even finish their 4 year, so why should I bother? Their doing fine. My mom just now finished her 4 year degree, literally 20-25 years later. She has the opposite symptoms of SA, whatever those are.. she will talk to anyone, even people she shouldnt.

I dont feel like I can make it through college.. not because Im stupid, but because of my fears of presenting and how much its required in college. You cant get around it, I've thought about talking to the disability people at my school but then I feel like a tard and I have special needs.. which I do somewhat, I just hate to think about it.

Its tempting to just go get a job and see how it goes. Im 18 and havent even had my first job yet. Shes just worried Ill be making 8$ an hour my whole life.


----------



## huh

So..I wonder how everything turned out.


----------



## Whit

aviator99 said:


> How'd I get through it?
> 
> Propronolol. Beta blockers work miracles


I've never heard of beta blockers. May I ask how you got them? I imagine I should just talk to my regular doctor about it, but I worry about how I would go about it.  LOL my anxiety speaking.  I think I will do my best to get over it though because your before and after behavior is amazing! I am definitely curious to see if a beta blocker can transform me as a speaker!


----------



## Whit

I just realized this thread is old, lol. I actually found this thread through Google, which obviously lead to me finding this forum. <3 I am glad to have found a place full of people I can relate to! Anyway, ya, I am pretty sure this semester is going to be chock-full of presentations in all of my classes and the thought makes me want to quit college. *sigh* I wish the people who posted about starting speech class would come back and update us on how it went!


----------



## calichick

My best advice for people who need to fulfill the speech/public speaking requirement in college would be to PLAN ACCORDINGLY. My speech class was not even half as bad as I expected it to be, because 1) My class had 15 people in it, 2) 85% Females, 3) teacher was the sweetest old woman.

Granted, it was a 9 AM class which is considered early, but HELL, I would have taken a 7 AM class if it meant LESS people/easier teacher/more girls.

Choose the class you will feel more comfortable in. I would have probably dreaded it, if there were 40 people in it, or mostly guys...The audience is the reason why we tend to dread public speaking, so if it's even an option for you, choose wisely.

[This is coming from someone who actually considered CHANGING schools, to avoid the public speaking requirement in the first place! Lol!]


----------



## MobiusX

I couldn't even finish 2 sentences in this class, I froze. You need a letter from a professional who diagnoses you with SA in order for student disability services to make accommodations, etc..


----------



## Healix

I dragged myself through Speech class kicking and screaming last semester. The worst part was the 1-2 days before the speech, which repeated itself every week (1-2 speeches per week). Then up at the podium I would get shaky; my face would turn beet red. What happens is I seem to go on autopilot, saying the words but not really know what I'm saying anymore. I guess I get so scared that I remove myself somewhat from my body and the experience, while still feeling most of the anxiety. Somehow I got a very nice note at the end of the class from the teacher saying I was one of the best speakers, that I 'am meant to fly'. I was shocked. :um


----------



## shyvr6

I'm taking this class now, and I actually gave a short speech today. I only messed up some minor things and the worst part was getting my breathing down. I'll just be glad when this class is over.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I had a hard time with public speaking class, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.

A tip: everyone panics over giving speeches. Even those that are good at making them. I learned this when I took my class: some of the best public speakers were also the most nervous ones (I'm gonna mess up! I'm gonna mess up! I'm gonna mess up!)


----------

